# Need a braking assist when towing!



## tcreed88 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm looking for a braking system that can help reduce the work on my brake pads when I'm towing my car behind me. Ive been looking around and I found this new product called the Tow Brake from a company called D-Brake. Does anyone know anything about them and what you would suggest?


----------



## torchmaro (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll look them up and get back to ya. Are you talking about a brake controller for your tow vehicle? If so, one to look into would be the Brakesmart. Honestly, I'm not sure if there are many dealers/vendors selling it anymore, as it isn't a very common one (but it works great!) Instead of being an electric-based one, it is based off of brake line pressure, thus it's very smooth/accurate when braking. It is also expensive... I believe with the wiring harness kit I paid like $425. Another option, since that is rather steep for a controller, would be the Prodigy 3. Many people have them and swear by them. I believe you can find one for around $125 online.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum tcreed88. If seen some models that attach to the break peddel. GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog
is this what you mean?


----------

